# Big vs small room for nursery



## Sapphia

Hi all,

I was originally thinking of using our small front room for the nursery. But replies to my other thread on here got me wondering whether I should use the large back bedroom (by large I mean it is a double bedroom). The reason for this is that our dogs and cats are already banned from the room, so it would not change anything for them if this was the baby's room. Whereas they are allowed in the small room and the cats currently eat in there!

What size room is everyone else thinking of using? Are there any drawbacks to using a large room?


----------



## needausername

I will probably use my small room because it is right next door to my own bedroom. But saying that....when I settle down I might have moved!


----------



## Blah11

Amelies room is in a double bedroom. Keep in mind that your baby will share the same room as you for the first 6 months. We use a monitor during the night still :blush: No drawbacks to a big room really. We have a single bed as well as her cot so I can sleep in her room if shes poorly or having a bad night and up a lot.


----------



## Sapphia

Blah11 said:


> Amelies room is in a double bedroom. Keep in mind that your baby will share the same room as you for the first 6 months. We use a monitor during the night still :blush: No drawbacks to a big room really. We have *a single bed as well as her cot so I can sleep in her room if shes poorly or having a bad night and up a lot*.

This sounds like a good idea, another positive for the big room then!


----------



## needausername

The positive about the small room for me is that it is right next door so less walking for me in the middle of the night. lol!


----------



## Gille01

I'm going to room in with baby for a long while and after that it will be the second largest room. Just cause its also upstairs but has a door unlike the loft which is the smallest room. If the loft had a door, I'd put baby there.


----------



## 4magpies

We will only have 2 bedrooms when we move. One will be ours which is the master. The 2nd bedroom is only just a little bit smalled than the master and that will be our nursery!
xxx


----------



## Kassy

We have a smaller bedroom which will be used as the nursery when the time comes, there should be enough room in there for all of babies things and a bed for me to sleep in if baby is being fussy or is poorly.


----------



## wanting2010

We only have two bedrooms and the bedroom that will be the nursery is on the smaller side. The baby will stay in my room for awhile after birth, though.


----------



## shortie58

we have a three bedroomed house, and the smallest room (aka hubbys den) is currently being gutted and re decorated and will bcome the nursery. Its the samllest of our three rooms but still a good size as we also have a single bed init. xx

Lesley


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I plan on putting baby in the big room. This way we don't have to move baby/child around in a few years - as it'll be in the room that can fit it's own furniture and toys. We want to have 3 children but our house could only comfortably fit 2 children and a baby (in our room), so after that point we would look to buy a bigger house.

Can't wait to do up the room as a nursery though x


----------



## 4magpies

I cant wait to be able to decorate a nursery!

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Brooke had a very small nursery when she was born, but now she has quite a big bedroom, i dont think it makes any odds tbh, you'll always find stuff to chuck in there no matter how much room you have :lol:


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Has anyone else WTT gone a little crazy and bought a few bits for the nursery/baby already?

I saw this lovely canvas picture of a bear with a button for a nose and bought it. I used the excuse 'what if they don't sell it when we get pregnant'. My OH didn't stop me, so of course that meant I picked up a couple more things - a bear mobile and a blanket.

But that's it for me - nothing else till I get a BFP (or maybe nothing till I start TTC he he).


----------



## tasha41

I have the master bedroom (largest bedroom) in the house and share it with my LO--


2 closets, her crib, a glider/ottoman set, a large dresser, and my daybed and night stand fill it up when you factor in her toys on the floor, a hamper, and usually a basket of laundry to go away.


----------



## Barbles

I cant wait to decorate a nursery either or my DD new room.. We live in a one bedroom cottage so DD never had a nursery and still doesnt have her own bedroom (not convinient with a 2 yr old). I cant wait to decorate her room into a little pink heaven for her and by that time comes she will be nearly 3 so she can help pick the stuff she likes, so excited. Our new house will have the master and two double rooms, one of which is slightly bigger so it will be DD's room then the other will be be nursery for the new baby.


----------



## 4magpies

We are in a 1 bed at the moment. I cant imagine it with a LO! I feel for you.

xxx


----------



## Barbles

Its not the worst but I cant wait for our room back. We have put up a partition wall to sort of separate us (luckily it was a biggish room) but we have to be so quiet when we go to bed and when we :sex: :blush:. And quite often the OH's alarm for work wakes her up so we end up with her in our bed most days.
I just worry that after 3 years of her being in our room, when we move into our new house and she suddenly has this big room to herself in a strange place, we are heading for problems but what can you do? :shrug:


----------



## Dee_H

Rian has a big room..and thank heavens for it because she has so much stuff!!!!! You accumulate so much baby stuff..we have even joked about building a piece on to her room!!


----------



## Sapphia

I've been looking at wallpaper, bedding, cots etc but I haven't bought anything yet. I am so excited, but trying to concentrate on our wedding plans!


----------



## aly888

My LO is in the bigger of our two spare rooms (she is in a double and the other room is a single/box room). Like someone else has already posted, we have a single bed in there too so that if she has a bad night I can just kip in there with here (our master bedroom is on a different floor and going up and down the stairs all night is knackering :haha:)

I dont think it really matters on the size though. You tend to manage with what you have got!


----------



## 4magpies

3 story? We were looking at one like that 3 bed with master at top & small bedroom @ bottom of stairs and then another bigger bedroom. Ended up going for a 2 bed though because of the better location. I think our next house will be a 3 storey though! I love them.

xxx


----------



## aly888

Yeah 3 storey!! Master bedroom with en-suite at top, teeny tiny "bedroom",another double bedroom (the nursery) and the family bathroom on middle floor, and the lounge and a teeny tiny kitchen on bottom floor :thumbup:
I do like living on 3 floors. Except when im right at the top and the door-bell goes or something.lol
We are looking at 4 bedroom 3-storey places now.but we have to sacrifice the location coz we cant afford to have more bedrooms in a better location :(


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah sounds just like the one I was looking at. Basically our 2 bed is the same size just without the top floor and a bigger 2nd bedroom because there is no upper staircase. We only really need 2 at the mo aswell. When/if we have baba no. 2 we will buy a 3 bed.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

We started him in the big bedroom but then realised he needed very little space for the first few years and it meant no guest room so to speak so it's working out perfectly. My husband also has his office in the spare room so it's all great. When he gets older we may review the situation, or when/if we are lucky enough to have another they might have to share.


----------



## moona

a bigger room is better !


----------



## bethneebabe

I would definitely say for you that the big bedroom would be best. A baby is going to be enough of a change for your animals, I wouldn't want to disrupt where they eat or spend time. 

We don't really have a spare room but if it were up to me the baby would be in a larger room. I also have never thought about putting an extra bed in the baby's room for me. I think that would be bad for me because I would never leave! We are going to try and create as much separate "mommy & daddy" time as possible.


----------



## aly888

bethneebabe said:


> I would definitely say for you that the big bedroom would be best. A baby is going to be enough of a change for your animals, I wouldn't want to disrupt where they eat or spend time.
> 
> We don't really have a spare room but if it were up to me the baby would be in a larger room. I also have never thought about putting an extra bed in the baby's room for me. I think that would be bad for me because I would never leave! We are going to try and create as much separate "mommy & daddy" time as possible.

I was worried about putting the spare bed in my LO's room for the same reason, but iv not actually been that bad!! She usually wakes up after we have gone to bed anyway so iv never spent the whole night in the room with her. And only slept in the bed a handful of times altogether so far. It is handy!! Although I now need to decide when is the best time to remove it. Lol x


----------

